# Delete/Remove ACS compressor?



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay so I have a 2014 Maverick X mr, and I want to delete/remove the acs system and replace the shocks or use spring spacers. Has any one done this? Is there any way to do it with out the service engine light coming on or the air fault message? 


Does any one sell a delete kit or a harness to keep the service engine light from coming on?


Or if anyone has any tips for the ACS that would be great.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

I think your screwed with that I haven't seen anything on here over that but you might wanna check out the maverick forum


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

That White Kid said:


> I think your screwed with that I haven't seen anything on here over that but you might wanna check out the maverick forum



I've posted on several forums. And the best thing I have heard to is get a dealer to program the ECM to where the light don't come on for that code.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ecu has to be reprogrammed; only way to delete everything & not trip the light. - jrpro130 had his done on his XMR.


----------

